# Burlesque review , kinda sorta



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I hope this is where this thread belongs.
M'lady and I watched this one tonight, at least the first teenty minutes, at which point I went over to the omputer and played a game of chess.
If you took the worst parts of Moulin Rouge and Showgirls, threw in Judy Garland and ethel Mermin, then 
killed off any plot that was left, It would be better than this. To call this a Chick Flick is an insult to women.
nuff said:rant:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: burlesque review , kinda sorta*

I saw this on the cover of Widescreen Review. I didn't look at it that close though and I have yet to actually crack open that issue. So that's a TV show then? Starring Cher and Christina Aguilera?!?! No thanks!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I was very hesitate to watch it simply because of its name. I decided to rent it anyway because I have always thought Christina Aguilera could sing with the best of them, although I do not own a single song of hers. It seemed like it might be an interesting show, so I gave it a shot. I was surprised at how much I enjoyed it. The singing was fabulous... right up my alley. Cher might be bloated with Botox, but she still has a pretty good voice... and Christina... wow... she can flat out sing. I am not one to care for all the sexual innuendo and such, but I wouldn't mind owning that soundtrack... and the storyline of her landing the position was pretty good as well.

On another note a bit off topic... I have been seeing previews of a new singing show where Christina is a judge maybe? She looks like she have been heavy on the fried chicken, hamburgers and ice cream. :gulp:

Btw.... I enjoyed a good portion of Moulin Rouge for the singing... but hey... I enjoy Glee too. :huh:


----------



## jweed (Dec 26, 2011)

I have this on Blu-ray and the audio is phenomenal. This is a movie to showcase a great Home Theater audio system. The drums will blow you away. Crank it up some and hold on.:rant:


----------

